# vista not picking up any wireless networks[moved from laptops]



## gamer07 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a dell 1521 laptop and my wireless connection use to work but when i do i do a ipconfig it states that the wireless media is disconnected and my wireless connection light is solid green...any suggestions


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: vista not picking up any wireless networks*

Try ipconfig /all see what results come up then. Could be looking at wrong connection.

Are your drivers up to date and installed?

Do you have correct key to connect to network?


----------



## gamer07 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: vista not picking up any wireless networks*

yes my drivers are all up to date i did an ipconfig/all as well and my for wlan adapter it says media disconnected and my lan adapter has an ip address. And i have the correct key to connect to network. Its not detecting any networks at all just not my own


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: vista not picking up any wireless networks*

right click on the connection icon in the task bar and scan for networks


----------



## gamer07 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: vista not picking up any wireless networks*

did that no networks come up


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: vista not picking up any wireless networks*

on mine you can hit a key to turn it on and there is a setting in the network section to connect
what are you connecting to,a wireless router


----------



## gamer07 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: vista not picking up any wireless networks*

yes a linkysy router but the problem is that it comes up with a messag that says "windows is unable to connect to any wireless networks and my radio button is on and everything


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: vista not picking up any wireless networks*

i think it is a problem with the router setup i will move you over to networking


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Are you using third party software for the wireless? If so, use their wireless management software, not the windows wireless management. Third party software tends to hijack and turn off Microsoft wireless configuration utility.


----------



## gamer07 (Oct 10, 2007)

no i'm not i'm using the windows wireless configuration


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

What is your wireless card?


----------



## gamer07 (Oct 10, 2007)

its a 1505n mini wireless internal card


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok. So, look for a Dell wireless configuration folder. In Vista it is easier to change your start menu to classic, the go to the all programs folder and look for a Dell wireless, or anything that says wireless. Check all the Dell folders you see as well.


----------



## gamer07 (Oct 10, 2007)

ok and then what ?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Let me know if you find a Dell wireless configuration utility.


----------



## gamer07 (Oct 10, 2007)

ok but i'm at work right now though and my laptop is at home i will try it when i get home


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok. If you find a wireless configuration utility by Dell, try using that utility to scan for networks. If found, you can use that to manage your wireless.


----------



## gamer07 (Oct 10, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## andythecurefan (Oct 14, 2007)

OR forget the Dell utility.

go ahead and go to Start > Type the following in the search: services.msc > Scroll down to where it says WLAN AutoConfig > right click > Properties > Startup type > Automatic > Service Status > Started/Stopped?

If it's started > go ahead and click Stop and then Start again. And click apply and close out of the window.

If it's stopped > go ahead and click Start and click apply and close out of the window.

Try searching for a network again using Windows.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

andythecurefan said:


> OR forget the Dell utility.


Depends on what you are looking for. The utility that ships with the newer Dells have some advanced features that are nice if you use them.


----------



## gamer07 (Oct 10, 2007)

ok thanks i will try that to see if it works


----------

